# [A][Blackmoore] Die Gilde "Gartenverein eV" sucht genau dich!



## Ramzini (2. Juni 2015)

Hallo Community,
Hallo Interessent,


wir die Raidgilde ''Gartenverein eV'' auf dem Server Blackmoore suchen zur Vervollständigung unserers 10er Raids sowie für den Aufbau eines 25er Raids frische und motivierte Member , die gewillt sind zusammen mit uns den Content erfolgreich zu meistern und dabei eine menge schöne, spannende Stunden zu erleben.

*Was erwarten wir von euch? *

-*S*kill...ganz einfach ihr müßt eure Klasse beherrschen sowie Movement mitbringen
-*D*ie Lust und Zeit mindestens 2-3 mal die Woche mit uns raiden zu gehen
- *a*ngemessenes Equip auf *WoD*-Niveau ,um in den 10er Raids bestehen zu können.
- *s*elbständiges Erfarmen von Flasks und Bufffood , sowie der Einsatz selbiger bei Encountern ,die nicht auf Farmstatus sind
- *E*igeninitative und Ideenreichtum. Jeder soll sich einbringen in unserer Gemeinschaft und in die Raids
-*W*iperessistenz und Durchhaltevermögen, besonders bei neuen Encountern
-*T*S³ sowie ein funktionierndes Headset sollten vorhanden sein
-*e*in erwachsenes und zivilisiertes Sozialverhalten innerhalb, sowie außerhalb der Gilde
- *e*in Mindestalter von 18 Jahren (Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)
- *F*orumsaktivität ist natürlich erwünscht (wenn dieses vorhanden sein sollte)


*Näher suchen wir momentan konkret folgende Klassen: *


*- Druiden (1x Eule + 1x Baum)
- Schamanen (1x Verstärker + 1x Resto + 1x Ele)
- Priester (1x Schatten + 1x Heilig)
- Krieger (1x Schutz)
- Schurken (2x)
- Paladin (1x Vergelter + 1x Schutz + 1x Heilig)
- Todesritter (1x Blut/Unheilig + 1x Frost)*

*- Magier (1x Frost oder 1x Arkan)*

*- Priester (1x Disziplin + 1x Schatten)*



Bewerbungen hier nicht aufgeführter Klassen sind natürlich prinzipiell nicht ausgeschlossen.


*Was wir euch konkret bieten können: *

- Eine menge netter Leute, die heiß darauf sind, den Gamecontent zu bewältigen
- eine kompetente Raid- und Gildenleitung , die immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht
- regelmäßige 10er/25er Raids im Gamecontent
- Eine gut besuchte HP, sowie ein eigener TS-Server, der regen Anklang findet
- kein DKP-System bei der Lootvergabe
- 2-3 Raidtage insgesamt für die 10er/25er Raids, die genug Raum und Zeit fürs RL genauso wie für andere Aktivitäten lassen
- RL geht bei uns allen vor – Verständnis für viele RL-Interessen
- eine erwachsene Gemeinschaft ,die Wert auf ihren Ruf und Außendarstellung legt
- Raidzeiten von max.19- 23Uhr innerhalb der Woche. (Am Wochenende kann es schon mal länger sein


Bei weiteren Fragen steht die Gildenleitung innerhalb des Games jederzeit zur Verfügung

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Raronas (Gildenleitung)

bzw. Twink - Xaronas - Yaronas


----------



## Ramzini (3. Juni 2015)

Immer noch auf der Suche


----------

